# Metallica Cover Contest - Master of Puppets - begins!



## sakeido (May 28, 2008)

Since not many people seem to actually read the recording section, I'm posting this year to ensure the forum knows about this momentous event in ss.org history. Actually, it may not be momentous. It all depends how many people enter. 

*The long and short of it is, people will cover Master of Puppets however they bloody well please*. So you can do a YouTube version playing along to the song, or you could do a PodXT + EZdrummer cover, or you could go all out and rent some studio time and do it with a real band. It doesn't matter! 

*It does not need to be a note for note cover* and you can change it however you please, but not to the point it becomes a different song - such as Battery or Orion, the tied-for-second-place entries in the poll we held here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...ca-cover-contest-part-2-choosing-song.html#35 But it would be okay if you were to totally reimagine the piece as something new - so a version done entirely on hammered dulcimers and marimbas that still features the important riffs would be totally cool. A version done entirely on mellotrons would be even cooler. 

*It does not need to be the full song* because the fucking thing is eight minutes long. At the very least, you should toss in the riffs that make it identifiable as MoP and then rearrange them into a song that still makes sense and evokes the spirit of the original. Including the first, melodic solo would probably be a good idea because everybody loves it, and the verse and chorus riffs are also probably very important. 

*A rough deadline is June 23* because that is a decent distance away, but not so far off everyone will forget it. It is also a Monday, the better to give time to people who will inevitably leave recording their version to the last minute. Late entries will still be accepted, but you will be ridiculed thoroughly for your tardiness. 

This is all about the community though - while people probably will nominate the one best entry after much heated debated (or no debate at all, in case bulb enters) nobody will outright trash anything. If you can't play it at tempo, slow it down by 50% and make it a sludge song. If you are better on the piano than the guitar, play it on the piano, if you can sing, do a barbershop version, whatever. With any luck, the contest entries won't be directly comparable so any issues of whose is better or worse will be completely sidestepped. 

With more luck, we'll be able to get together a panel of forum celebrity judges to evaluate each entry. Volunteers? 

So! The cliff's notes.
You have until July 7 to record a cover of Master of Puppets, whether it be note-for-note the original, a YouTube cover, a reimagining, a tweaked or embellished tune, whatever. Just so long as it evokes the spirit of MoP, record it.

The official entry list follows and I'll revise it as people respond.
1. Sakeido
2. Mattayus
3. jacksonplayer
4. catacylsm child - *Entry submitted!*
5. Zac1233
6. thedonutman
7. telecaster90
8. itsallinmyh3ad
9. Makele - *Entry submitted!*
10. Azathoth43 
11. daybean
12. Shikaru
13. Thomas - *Entry submitted!*
14. Vision
15. daybean
16. eleven59 - *Entry submitted!* 
17. All Your Bass
18. MatthewK
19. The Sixth Wheel
20. bobbyretelle

Its not limited to 8 spots or anything. Everybody sign up! 

Backing track for people who don't want to program drums, bass, etc. Thanks s7eve - FREE Guitar Backing Tracks - Browse Downloads

To submit an entry, upload it somewhere like myspace, soundclick, or youtube, and then link to it in this thread!


----------



## Mattayus (May 28, 2008)

yeah go on then, i'm game, sign me up!


----------



## Sebastian (May 28, 2008)

Im soo in 

I started to learn Master of Puppets 2 years ago  and never finished 
so now ill have a chance to atleast learn the remaining riffs ( solos will be a problem...  )


----------



## Mattayus (May 28, 2008)

I'm thinking of just doing the intro, depends what i have ahead and if i have time


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 28, 2008)

Oh, I have to do this! Sign me up.


----------



## FortePenance (May 28, 2008)

ill think about it. I just need to borrow a guitar, but yeah, I like playing MOP.


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 28, 2008)

I already have a video of it on youtube

Posted it at the other thread, but here you have it again


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> I already have a video of it on youtube
> 
> Posted it at the other thread, but here you have it again



Sweet. Now record it again, with the Illustrated.


----------



## FortePenance (May 28, 2008)

haha your expression at the end of the video is rad.


----------



## Naren (May 28, 2008)

I'd participate if I could get a backing track of drums only. I checked out that site and all the backing tracks have bass, one has keyboards, and 2 have rhythm guitars. While it's nice to have bass, I'd want to record it in a different tuning - like Bb or F# (above E standard, not below ) and make it sound unusual. I used to cover Master of Puppets in an old band on rhythm guitar and vocals, but unfortunately I absolutely suck at drum programming.


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2008)

Naren said:


> I'd participate if I could get a backing track of drums only. I checked out that site and all the backing tracks have bass, one has keyboards, and 2 have rhythm guitars. While it's nice to have bass, I'd want to record it in a different tuning - like Bb or F# (above E standard, not below ) and make it sound unusual. I used to cover Master of Puppets in an old band on rhythm guitar and vocals, but unfortunately I absolutely suck at drum programming.



You have a PM, dude.


----------



## Regor (May 28, 2008)

Does a live recording with your band count?


----------



## sakeido (May 28, 2008)

Regor said:


> Does a live recording with your band count?



yup, if you have one, submit it!


----------



## Naren (May 28, 2008)

Randy said:


> You have a PM, dude.



Thank ya. I'll see if I can do something with that file. 

No idea what I'll do, though...


----------



## Zak1233 (May 28, 2008)

im in!


----------



## thedonutman (May 28, 2008)

I'm in!

I've got exams till the 20th, but I'm sure I can find time to learn and record the song


----------



## telecaster90 (May 28, 2008)

I'm in. I can't promise great audio quality, but I have an interesting arrangement idea.


----------



## Shikaru (May 28, 2008)

I'm up for this. Hopefully get started next week.


----------



## sakeido (May 28, 2008)

bump for the night, I'll update the OP in the morning


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (May 28, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## Makelele (May 29, 2008)

I'll give it a shot. Right now I'm recording some vocals. Just wish I had a better mic.


----------



## Azathoth43 (May 30, 2008)

I'm in yo


----------



## daybean (May 30, 2008)

im in!!! i still have my jackson soloist and a speedy right hand. IM GAME!!!!!!!


----------



## sakeido (May 30, 2008)

Alright! OP up to date.


----------



## Shikaru (May 30, 2008)

...You forgot me, Cody


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (May 30, 2008)

what a fantastic idea. this thread ftw.

jacksonplayer, you better be doing a sick fusiony version of this.


----------



## sakeido (May 30, 2008)

Shikaru said:


> ...You forgot me, Cody



Fuck! sorry man, I thought I added you the other night. Fixed! You are in there now. 



ShawnFjellstad said:


> what a fantastic idea. this thread ftw.
> 
> jacksonplayer, you better be doing a sick fusiony version of this.



SOMEBODY better do a jazz fusion version. That's the biggest reason I made the rules so wide open 
Credit for the original idea goes to a new guy named roast, and Leec made the first of the polls to decide what song to cover, too. It wasn't all me.


----------



## thedonutman (May 30, 2008)

sakeido said:


> SOMEBODY better do a jazz fusion version. That's the biggest reason I made the rules so wide open
> Credit for the original idea goes to a new guy named roast, and Leec made the first of the polls to decide what song to cover, too. It wasn't all me.




I'm actually thinking of doing my arrangement with less guitar, and more Piano, some wind instruments and fuckloads of effects to get some weird sounds out of both


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (May 30, 2008)

thedonutman said:


> I'm actually thinking of doing my arrangement with less guitar, and more Piano, some wind instruments and fuckloads of effects to get some weird sounds out of both




yes please.


----------



## Thomas (May 30, 2008)

I am in.


----------



## eleven59 (May 30, 2008)

I've got some ideas for a really different version


----------



## sakeido (May 30, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> I've got some ideas for a really different version



should I put you down as "entered" then?


----------



## Vision (May 30, 2008)

Can I sign up too? I wont be great, but I will be original


----------



## daybean (May 30, 2008)

mine either but he said everyone sign up, is there also a worst cover of this song. i wouldnt be offended


----------



## eleven59 (May 30, 2008)

sakeido said:


> should I put you down as "entered" then?



Sure, I've got a couple ideas, so I'll see what ends up being recorded


----------



## budda (May 30, 2008)

sweet.

im very interested to hear the submissions, if that`s possible.

i can think of a ridiculous way to do the song... but there`s no way in HELL i could play it


----------



## sakeido (Jun 1, 2008)

try it anyway


----------



## daybean (Jun 1, 2008)

cool, i got listed twice. i guess i can do two different covers. but i don't think people want to suffer that much.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 2, 2008)

This should be fun! I think Trivium already owned everybody as far as verbatim performances of MoP goes, though.  I'm looking forward to see what people submit!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome. I'm restringing my RG right now and just today I bought a cello. Put me down for one abstract as fuck MoP entry.


----------



## MatthewK (Jun 2, 2008)

I might give it a go.


----------



## Makelele (Jun 3, 2008)

Yay, I'm finished.

http://koti.mbnet.fi/nikinmaa/Makelele -Master of Puppets.mp3

This sure was a fun project and all in all, I'm quite satisfied with the results. This song sure is surprisingly difficult to play, but I managed to learn it fairly well. My cover also contains vocals, which are a bit different than Hetfields, and the solo is a bit different.

I didn't bother recording the last verse and chorus, cause I'm lazy, and I also left some mistakes here and there due to lack of time, because of work and stuff. The backing track is by Dxjaymz of guitarbt.com, which had the interlude ready before I started, so in that part I also opted to be lazy, and only recorded the leads.

Also, I'm sorry for the quality of the recording of the vocals etc. My mic wasn't too good.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 3, 2008)

That sounds good! It is a difficult song to get right--lots of little quirks. I'm taking on an even bigger bunch of work, since I have to first learn it properly so that I can deconstruct it and totally fuck with it. Be afraid.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 3, 2008)

Count me in. I'll do my best, with a bit of my own twist on it. Just don't expecting anything too terribly awesome,


----------



## Makelele (Jun 6, 2008)

Heh, my right tricep is actually sore from all the downpicking in this song. It actually feels like I'd been to the gym yesterday working out my arms. Damn you James Hetfield! 


Glad I got it over with.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll update the OP when I get back from chiropractor this afternoon.. thanks for putting in your tune Makele!


----------



## Cancer (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll enter, but only if I call mine "Pastor of Muppets"....


----------



## Nerina (Jun 6, 2008)

Cancer said:


> I'll enter, but only if I call mine "Pastor of Muppets"....


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 6, 2008)

Cancer said:


> I'll enter, but only if I call mine "Pastor of Muppets"....



Mine's going to be called "Spanish Jazz Puppets," which should give you an idea where I'm going with it.


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 6, 2008)

I've got two versions coming, possibly three, maybe just one if I get lazy


----------



## Thomas (Jun 9, 2008)

I am done with mine. I will probably upload it around the deadline.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm not participating in the contest, but this idea of deconstructing it kind of makes me want to slow it way the fuck down and play it on piano...


----------



## sakeido (Jun 9, 2008)

Alright I finally got around to updating the OP  
I was trying to record my version last night, but my EMG 707s pick up a lot of interference apparently from my wireless network so I need to wait until my Blackouts come in


----------



## Thomas (Jun 11, 2008)

It turns out Soundclick does not allow covers (without permission from the original artist), so I do not know where to upload my take. Any suggestions?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 11, 2008)

Thomas said:


> It turns out Soundclick does not allow covers (without permission from the original artist), so I do not know where to upload my take. Any suggestions?



I was wondering about that, as well. Wouldn't want to get Lars The Wonder Drummer mad, after all...


----------



## sakeido (Jun 11, 2008)

You could upload it with a different title and then immediately retire it from the charts so it never really comes to anyone's attention.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 11, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> Wouldn't want to get Lars The Wonder Drummer mad, after all...




I uploaded my take to Mediafire, which seems the most convenient of all the file-uploading sites out there.

Here it is. I used Logic, PodXT connected directly through USB, my RG1527 tuned a half step down (with DiMarzio Evolution 7 and Blaze Neck), EZDrummer with the DFH expansion, and various virtual instruments to spice things up a little. Hope you enjoy it. 
puppets_pre2.mp3


----------



## sakeido (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow that sounds great man! awesome!


----------



## bobbyretelle (Jun 11, 2008)

i think id like to try this

( =


----------



## Thomas (Jun 12, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Wow that sounds great man! awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## Cancer (Jun 12, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> Mine's going to be called "Spanish Jazz Puppets," which should give you an idea where I'm going with it.



Sweet....


----------



## sakeido (Jun 13, 2008)

bobbyretelle said:


> i think id like to try this
> 
> ( =



Cool man, I'll put ya on the list


----------



## sakeido (Jun 15, 2008)

One weekend left after this one!


----------



## budda (Jun 15, 2008)

thomas that was sweet man


----------



## Thomas (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, dude.


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 17, 2008)

Picked up a new SM57 and it inspired me to get to work on this 

My submission:
MASTER OF PUPPETS.mp3


----------



## sakeido (Jun 17, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Picked up a new SM57 and it inspired me to get to work on this
> 
> My submission:
> MASTER OF PUPPETS.mp3



I love it! Good shit!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 17, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> My submission:
> MASTER OF PUPPETS.mp3



Wow!  *Very* cool!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, that's really awesome--very creative take on that.


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 17, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I love it! Good shit!





playstopause said:


> Wow!  *Very* cool!





jacksonplayer said:


> Wow, that's really awesome--very creative take on that.



Thanks guys! I hadn't actually paid much attention to the lyrics previous to this, so doing this was very eye-opening  I really like my solo on this one, I was feeling pretty inspired. Had a lot of fun with this!


----------



## Naren (Jun 17, 2008)

I tried recording, but I couldn't get any of the drums to work, so I gave up.

I had a pretty hilarious version I tried with the song in B with Fear Factory-style riffing and over-the-top sarcastic modern Hetfield vocals doing "yeaaaaaaah-hyeah" and so on, but I couldn't get the drums to work.  I'll need TDW to explain to me how to get this stuff to work. 



eleven59 said:


> Picked up a new SM57 and it inspired me to get to work on this
> 
> My submission:
> MASTER OF PUPPETS.mp3



Very cool.  A quite different take on the song.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 17, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Picked up a new SM57 and it inspired me to get to work on this
> 
> My submission:
> MASTER OF PUPPETS.mp3



This makes me excited to record mine because I kinda went in your direction with is. Good job, dude


----------



## sakeido (Jun 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> I tried recording, but I couldn't get any of the drums to work, so I gave up.
> 
> I had a pretty hilarious version I tried with the song in B with Fear Factory-style riffing and over-the-top sarcastic modern Hetfield vocals doing "yeaaaaaaah-hyeah" and so on, but I couldn't get the drums to work.  I'll need TDW to explain to me how to get this stuff to work.
> 
> ...



I might be able to help you with the drums as well. If you want a hand, PM me with what programs you are using to record and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 18, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Picked up a new SM57 and it inspired me to get to work on this
> 
> My submission:
> MASTER OF PUPPETS.mp3


That is pretty cool. What can I do to coax you into singing on my take?


----------



## El Caco (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow!!! That's the last thing I expected to hear in this thread, I really like it


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thomas said:


> That is pretty cool. What can I do to coax you into singing on my take?



Uh, depends on how much time I have over the next little while  If I have a chance I might give it a shot though


----------



## thedonutman (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got a little arrangement planned, but I'm not sure if I can get it done in time.

Does anyone know of any good (preferably free or trial version) classical instrument samplers. I need a violin/viola/cello and maybe some brass.


----------



## Randy (Jun 18, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Picked up a new SM57 and it inspired me to get to work on this
> 
> My submission:
> MASTER OF PUPPETS.mp3



Really well done, dude. 

The subdued, kinda minimalistic approach to the song was really refreshing.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 18, 2008)

Naren said:


> I tried recording, but I couldn't get any of the drums to work, so I gave up.


Would a drum backing track be helpful? I might be able to give you mine, if I can somehow fix the EQ for the drums, which I broke after I submitted my entry. 



Naren said:


> I had a pretty *hilarious* version I tried *with the song in B* with Fear Factory-style riffing and *over-the-top sarcastic modern Hetfield vocals doing "yeaaaaaaah-hyeah" and so on*


Saint Puppet? 


eleven59 said:


> Uh, depends on how much time I have over the next little while  If I have a chance I might give it a shot though


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 20, 2008)

Deadline's coming up soon!


----------



## budda (Jun 20, 2008)

aaron man, sing with balls i know you can do it! and i know you want to  lol

sounds pretty damn good though man, we should get an acoustic thing goin this fall 

it sounds really good man, i wanna do some harmony vocals on that now! hehe


----------



## sakeido (Jun 20, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Deadline's coming up soon!



YEAHHH BOOIIIII
I'm actually going to be cutting it pretty close with my own entry


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 20, 2008)

budda said:


> aaron man, sing with balls i know you can do it! and i know you want to  lol
> 
> sounds pretty damn good though man, we should get an acoustic thing goin this fall
> 
> it sounds really good man, i wanna do some harmony vocals on that now! hehe



lol I can, it just wouldn't fit with that version I came up with, or any of my mellower stuff. And we should do some acoustic jamming sometime.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope more entries will be submitted soon. I would be interested in participating in a contest like this one again.


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas said:


> I hope more entries will be submitted soon. I would be interested in participating in a contest like this one again.



 I really enjoyed this, and would love to re-interpret more songs


----------



## Vision (Jun 20, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Deadline's coming up soon!



Thanks for the reminder! 



I realized that the only thing I still have tuned to E is my old 12 string. It was a quick take: nothing fancy, no backing track, and I got lost trying to bring that first solo down an octave.  Oh well, enjoy!


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 20, 2008)

I think mine might be a few days late, sorry dudes


----------



## Xaios (Jun 21, 2008)

Find below my cover of Master of Puppets...










































































































































Eh? *EH?*



I made it myself. For realz.


----------



## budda (Jun 21, 2008)

and aaron  on acoustic jams - theys sexy


----------



## thedonutman (Jun 22, 2008)

telecaster90 said:


> I think mine might be a few days late, sorry dudes



Mine too, oh well.....


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 22, 2008)

fuck i totally forgot!! shit i'm gonna have to do it tonight 

i'm trying to post my entry but the fuckin embed tool won't work!


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay, here is mine.

Puppets.mp3

RG1077XL tuned down whole step, stock pickups (bleh), Brice bass, EZDrummer DFH.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice work dude! You're the only other person apart from me that did it on a 7 string i think lol, but i still can't embed mine so fuck it, here's the link - (forgive sloppiness, i did this last night just before i went to bed and it's only the intro!)

SoundClick artist: Mattayus - Traditional heavy metal with a twist of prog, influenced by thrash and power metal with added groove


----------



## thedonutman (Jun 23, 2008)

Mine is on my Soundclick. This is my first attempt at singing a song on a recording, the only singing I've really done is a) When I'm drunk b) when I got forced into the school Choir. It's hard imitating Hetfield with my ultra-british choir-boy voice, so I did some random grunting and angry noises to make up for it.

Note: I was actually learning the song while recording it, so the playing might be a bit suspect.  Not done the interlude yet, but I thought I'd get something in on the deadline.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice work, guys!



Mattayus said:


> You're the only other person apart from me that did it on a 7 string i think


I did mine on my seven-string without using the low Bb. I thought going that low would not work very well on this song. I considered using my RGA tuned to C#, but even that seemed too low.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 23, 2008)

I ran out of time to do my own version  I'll go about updating the OP with a short extension to the deadline, probably go until next weekend.. its a long weekend for us canucks so I'll have more time


----------



## playstopause (Jun 23, 2008)

Sakeido, you should start a new thread with just the entries in it.
This way, people interested in listening and / or voting won't have to browse trough this whole thread.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 23, 2008)

Thomas said:


> Nice work, guys!
> 
> 
> I did mine on my seven-string without using the low Bb. I thought going that low would not work very well on this song. I considered using my RGA tuned to C#, but even that seemed too low.



oh yeah i mean listen, it sounds disgusting!  but i guess i wanted my own spin on it. And btw, when i said about me being the only other one using a 7 string, i meant the lowest string, not just a 7 string in general, cos it's obvious someone else must've used one, this is a 7 string forum!


----------



## sakeido (Jun 23, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Sakeido, you should start a new thread with just the entries in it.
> This way, people interested in listening and / or voting won't have to browse trough this whole thread.



That's the plan 
although all but the most recent entries are linked in the first post of the thread


----------



## Thomas (Jun 23, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> btw, when i said about me being the only other one using a 7 string, i meant the lowest string, not just a 7 string in general, cos it's obvious someone else must've used one, this is a 7 string forum!


Oh.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jun 23, 2008)

I look forward to hearing the entries. Mine's on it's way, but it'll be far too late to be a contender. It'll be an interesting clip though. Cello, Djembe, 6 and 7 string guitars.
My lame excuses:
1 - I forgot.
2 - The Tascam I was relying on only just came in today.
3 - My friends never showed to help me out with the whole multi-instrument thing.

I'll post in here when it's done. Kudos to those who weren't completely disorganised/crap at life.


----------



## thedonutman (Jun 23, 2008)

TheSixthWheel said:


> I look forward to hearing the entries. Mine's on it's way, but it'll be far too late to be a contender. It'll be an interesting clip though. Cello, Djembe, 6 and 7 string guitars.
> My lame excuses:
> 1 - I forgot.
> 2 - The Tascam I was relying on only just came in today.
> ...



That sounds like it could be very interesting. I was going to go with a Jazzy/Classical arrangement, but I couldn't get any decent violin samples, and I don't have a decent microphone for my clarinet. So I just did a standard cover.


----------



## Shikaru (Jun 23, 2008)

A slight extension to the deadline is cool. Mine got delayed due to finishing college the last few weeks. I did most of it today, but I need to re-do a lot of parts. I might have another crack at trying to play the second solo too, it didn't go very well at all this morning 

Edit: Woo, 777 posts!


----------



## bobbyretelle (Jun 24, 2008)

wow, i completely forgot about this

sorry 

i guess school stuff is my excuse lol


----------



## Thomas (Jun 24, 2008)

bobbyretelle said:


> wow, i completely forgot about this
> 
> sorry
> 
> i guess school stuff is my excuse lol


I think Sakeido extended the deadline, so there should still be time. Also, even if you are late, it should be accepted.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 24, 2008)

Thomas said:


> I think Sakeido extended the deadline, so there should still be time. Also, even if you are late, it should be accepted.



I made it July 7 so everybody gets an extra couple weekends (plus holidays) to do it


----------



## bobbyretelle (Jun 24, 2008)

oh sweet

well this isnt really my entry but i was gonna post this as a joke

**disclaimer** **i played everything off time and poorly on purpose**


Music page of bobbyret - MP3 music page on SoundClick


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll be able to get mine done, as it turns out, but I wasn't sure there for awhile--lots of late nights at the job. I will be answering the question of what would happen if Metallica decided to play Afro-Cuban music.


----------



## Vision (Jun 24, 2008)

bobbyretelle said:


> oh sweet
> 
> well this isnt really my entry but i was gonna post this as a joke
> 
> ...



That pwns!


----------



## sakeido (Jun 24, 2008)

bobbyretelle said:


> oh sweet
> 
> well this isnt really my entry but i was gonna post this as a joke
> 
> ...



that's actually really funny


----------



## bobbyretelle (Jun 26, 2008)

haha thanks guys


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 26, 2008)

I recorded a video of me playing this song, but I'm having serious troubles getting it off the camera  Could anyone explain why I Window's Camera Wizard insists that I don't have enough space to upload the video?


----------



## sakeido (Jul 3, 2008)

four more days until the real deadline!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 3, 2008)

telecaster90 said:


> I recorded a video of me playing this song, but I'm having serious troubles getting it off the camera  Could anyone explain why I Window's Camera Wizard insists that I don't have enough space to upload the video?



That's an odd problem.. any way you can copy it off the camera without using the wizard?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, here it is...

It's the first song on my Soundclick page, entitled "Cuban Jazz Puppets."

SoundClick artist: Council of One - page with MP3 music downloads

I recorded it using my Korg D3200 recorder and Boss DR880 drum machine. The instruments are my cheapo Hamer 335 copy, Ibanez fretless bass, ESP MV-USA, and (most prominently), my Heritage H-157 Les Paul Custom. I also have a version with a more 'outside' version of the final solo, but that might cause brain damage in some people.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 6, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> Well, here it is...
> 
> It's the first song on my Soundclick page, entitled "Cuban Jazz Puppets."
> 
> SoundClick artist: Council of One - page with MP3 music downloads



lol well done!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## budda (Jul 6, 2008)

nice one chris!!!

i want that Heritage  its actually what i want over a gibson LP custom lol.

and that bridge section is full of epic win! yes!


----------



## El Caco (Jul 6, 2008)

Jazz Puppets, now I've heard it all


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha I love it Chris!  Did you use the Axe-Fx for this by any chance?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 6, 2008)

budda said:


> i want that Heritage  its actually what i want over a gibson LP custom lol.



I highly recommend a Heritage if you're looking to get a Les Paul. It's basically a Custom Shop guitar for less than the price of a production Gibson. Mine is heavy as hell, but with a tone to match.

I'm probably going to replace the Duncan '59 in the neck of mine with a Jazz. As you can hear on the final solo on my Puppets take, the '59 gets a bit woolly on the low end. And I love to use a Les Paul neck pickup for leads--total John Sykes warm shred!!

On "Jazz Puppets", all the lead guitar before the Latin middle section is my ESP, but the rest is the Heritage. You can really hear how everything gets much tighter, deeper and more intense once the Heritage kicks in. The ESP sings like crazy, but the Heritage is much closer to the "guitar sound in my head."



HighGain510 said:


> Haha I love it Chris!  Did you use the Axe-Fx for this by any chance?



Yes--all the guitar parts (but not the bass) are using the Axe-FX. I had to do this pretty quickly, so I used a bunch of slightly modified presets and a couple of custom-made patches I had left over from making my album. To do a 'professional' quality recording, I really would have needed to spend a bunch more time dialing up better guitar sounds. The Heritage sounds fantastic through everything, but it has a massively different sonic profile than the Jackson I recorded my album with. The only downside of the Axe-FX, and it's mostly an issue of the presets, is that the cleans distort very easily. I need to work on my cleans a lot and tighten up the gain patches.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 6, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> Yes--all the guitar parts (but not the bass) are using the Axe-FX. I had to do this pretty quickly, so I used a bunch of slightly modified presets and a couple of custom-made patches I had left over from making my album. To do a 'professional' quality recording, I really would have needed to spend a bunch more time dialing up better guitar sounds. The Heritage sounds fantastic through everything, but it has a massively different sonic profile than the Jackson I recorded my album with. The only downside of the Axe-FX, and it's mostly an issue of the presets, is that the cleans distort very easily. I need to work on my cleans a lot and tighten up the gain patches.



Man it sounds great! I'm kinda kicking myself now...


----------



## thedonutman (Jul 7, 2008)

That's awesome. 

I think you and the acoustic guy will probably win based on sheer originality.

My humble little cover is on my Soundclick. I can't really sing, and I was learning the riffs about 5 mins before recording them  But it was fun none the less. Oh, and I kinda bluffed my way through both solos, since I was learning them while recording too.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Jul 7, 2008)

Since it's the 7th already I can't enter can I? If so, I'll record myself playing it later today.


----------



## budda (Jul 7, 2008)

chris, what's the price on that H-157?

and i thought i read somewhere that they went out of business?

i do want one, i know that its the original Gibson guys running their own shop. its my ultimate les paul GAS.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 7, 2008)

Scootman1911 said:


> Since it's the 7th already I can't enter can I? If so, I'll record myself playing it later today.



go ahead, this isn't a super serious deal  
my own entry isn't finished either  probably won't have time to finish it for some time


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 7, 2008)

budda said:


> chris, what's the price on that H-157?
> 
> and i thought i read somewhere that they went out of business?
> 
> i do want one, i know that its the original Gibson guys running their own shop. its my ultimate les paul GAS.



I paid about $1900 for it brand new, which is a steal by Les Paul standards. Heritages don't hold their value as well as Gibsons (at least for now), so it's probably worth your time to scout one out on eBay.

Heritage shut down for about four months last year, but three of the four company founders brought in a new partner (who brought in a big cash infusion with him). He's a younger local Kalamazoo guy who is working on improving their business operations while the founders focus on making guitars and training the next generation of luthiers to take over. The founders are all around 70 years old and are hoping to retire within the next couple of years. It's a small company--they have about 20 employees.

Some of the folks on the Heritage owners forum are getting together in Kalamazoo for a jam session and tour of the factory this month. I'd love to go, but there's no way I can swing it.



thedonutman said:


> My humble little cover is on my Soundclick. I can't really sing, and I was learning the riffs about 5 mins before recording them  But it was fun none the less. Oh, and I kinda bluffed my way through both solos, since I was learning them while recording too.



I love your vocals on this one!!! The Industrial/Black thing works very well on this song. I can't sing worth a damn. Why do you think I did an instrumental? 

This is a tough song to get right, regardless of what type of version you do, because of all the time changes.


----------



## budda (Jul 7, 2008)

YOU PAID WHAT?!

jesus man that's SWINGABLE! 

considering I paid $1550CAD after taxes for my LP studio... 

good to know, good to know. I think i may get in touch with them, maybe put off buying another amp/7..


----------



## Scootman1911 (Jul 7, 2008)

sakeido said:


> go ahead, this isn't a super serious deal
> my own entry isn't finished either  probably won't have time to finish it for some time


Alright well I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Espaul (Jul 7, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> Well, here it is...
> 
> It's the first song on my Soundclick page, entitled "Cuban Jazz Puppets."





The part at about 3 min is amazing, rep for that one


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 7, 2008)

budda said:


> YOU PAID WHAT?!
> 
> jesus man that's SWINGABLE!
> 
> ...



To be fair, I payed a little bit less than the going rate, because I bought it from a dealer who had recently stopped carrying Heritage, and this was his last one. He and the new partner didn't see eye to eye, apparently.

Still, you can easily get one for only $2-300 more than I paid. Heck, this new one is a buy-it-now for $2,000. And who knows, you might get it for less if you contacted the store directly. He only ships to the USA, though.

Heritage H-157 Ultra, NOS, Vintage Les Paul Killer! - eBay (item 300191006458 end time Jul-13-08 17:20:10 PDT)



Espaul said:


> The part at about 3 min is amazing, rep for that one



Thanks! I've been listening to that damned song since 1986, and I only just now realized that the breakdown/solo section is a Spanish progression played really, really slow. When I figured that out while learning the song, I thought, "Oh, I have to throw an Afro-Cuban beat under *that*!" 

I actually tried that section with a samba beat--the melody sounded great reconfigured for that type of beat, but I find it difficult to get a bass groove going on Brazilian beats. The accents are all different.


----------



## budda (Jul 7, 2008)

chris, i think i should make Zim become a dealer  hehe


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 8, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> Well, here it is...
> 
> It's the first song on my Soundclick page, entitled "Cuban Jazz Puppets."
> 
> ...



Awesome, and I want to hear the 'outside" version of that solo


----------



## Makelele (Jul 8, 2008)

So, is there going to be a thread with only the entries?


----------



## sakeido (Jul 8, 2008)

Makelele said:


> So, is there going to be a thread with only the entries?



yes. I'll do it up when I have a chance, probably tomorrow morning.


----------



## Makelele (Jul 14, 2008)

So, what's up with this?


----------



## sakeido (Jul 14, 2008)

I need to get my shit together


----------



## noodles (Jul 14, 2008)

Holy shit, the salsa section in the middle kicks ass, Chris!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey noodles, any chance you could lock this thread up? I did up the final one with links to all the entries on the same page and want to give everyone who participated an equal chance to be heard.


----------



## noodles (Jul 14, 2008)

Sure.


----------

